# iTunes will not burn cd's, i have tried everything



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

I have tried everything, please hit me with a answer, anything can help, i can burn anything outside of iTunes but not in iTunes. Im running Windows Vista Professional 32bit


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Modord and welcome to TG.

Did you happen to install any software with burning capabilities after installing iTunes? I had a problem a while back where installing Nero Ultimate broke the burning capability in iTunes and reinstalling iTunes broke the burning capabilities in Nero.


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responce, i did have nero i believe on this laptop, and a virtual drive called PowerISO, but i uninstalled both of them


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Mordord said:


> but i uninstalled both of them


Before or after installing iTunes?


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

After


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If your version of iTunes is like the older version that gave me problems, it expects to find and use its own drivers to burn CDs. Installing other burning software replaces some of those drivers with their own. Uninstalling the other software may not restore the previous Apple ones.

You may wish to consider backing up your iTunes library on the hard drive (as a precaution against data loss) and then re-installing iTunes.


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

tried reinstalling, no luck


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Not sure what else to suggest. I have one laptop at home running Vista (only because I can't find XP compatible drivers) and I have no intention of letting any Apple software get anywhere near it.

Are you trying to use the latest version of iTunes downloaded from the Apple site. I had though I read a while ago that some slightly older versions of iTunes and Windows Vista did not play together well. I would have thought they would have worked it out by now but I may be wrong:

iTunes for Windows Vista: Troubleshooting CD issues caused by device filters 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2615


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

I have tried getting the newest one, nothing happens. But say maybe i had programs before like Nero and PowerISO, what would you suggest i do?


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

before i installed itunes


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you feel comfortable with editing the Windows Registry, you could try the fix suggested by Apple in my previous link.

Not sure how much further assistance I can offer. Maybe if you post a few more details (like if iTunes does not even see the burner or any error messages) someone else here may be able to help out.


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

Also in the apple article it says "Type GEARAspiWDM and press Return. Pressing Return adds a carriage return in the field and is important." Everytime i go into the regedit i always need to make the file UpperFilters. Because now whenever i delete it it dosnt come back. But my question is What does return mean?


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

And i have done the regedit fix too many times to count


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that you need to press the "Return" or "Enter" key on the keyboard after you type in the text.


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

well, i dont know what to do, it wont burn cd's, and its been happening for months, really need a solution


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy **** its working!!!


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

False alarm


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

im going to try a restart brb


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

itunes dosnt give me the eror message anymore, however my TSSTcorp DVD+-RW etc. has a error "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

We maybe should have looked for a possible solution closer to home ...

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/780824-no-disc-recording-software-found.html


----------



## Mordord (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.gearsoftware.com/support/drivers.cfm, everytime i try to update the driver, in the middle it says some stuff about a network and fails


----------

